# Irish: Dul ag imirt sacair



## trubllue325

what does." dul ag imirt sacair mean in english.


----------



## mirandolina

This is the Italian forum, that certainly doesn't look like Italian to me!  Where did you find it?


----------



## trubllue325

a girl said it to me .So it must be french i guess


----------



## mirandolina

Not French either! Try again!  






			
				trubllue325 said:
			
		

> a girl said it to me .So it must be french i guess


----------



## DDT

I'm moving this thread to the "Other Languages" forum

DDT


----------



## Whodunit

It looks like Irish without accents. But I can't translate it.


----------



## utopia

As far as I know it's: GO PLAY SOCCER! (IN iRISH)


----------



## Yernagh

utopia said:
			
		

> As far as I know it's: GO PLAY SOCCER! (IN iRISH)


 

Utopia,

You are almost 100% correct.

It is indeed Irish, but is in the present continuous tense, so it means " ...Going to play soccer".

GO PLAY SOCCER  would be "Téigh ag imirt sacair"

Le gach deá mhéin
With every best wish

Yernagh


----------



## utopia

Bhi me i mo smaoineamh gur mhodh ordaitheach b'ea seo.

Ba chuma loighciuil ata air seo.

le meas,


----------



## JLanguage

Utopia, how the heck do you know that? I didn't think too many people in Israel spoke Irish or any Celtic language for that matter.


----------



## Whodunit

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Utopia, how the heck do you know that? I didn't think too many people in Israel spoke Irish or any Celtic language for that matter.



What about Internet resources or the "right contacts"?


----------



## utopia

Well, You are after all at a language forum!!!
I've been studying Gaeilge for a few years now, and not from the internet, but today I'm using this medium to enrich my vocabulary and read news in this language.

It's heaven and earth - the transformation of the way people can learn languages - before the internet and after it!


----------

